# Frontpage 2003 und ICQ Online Status



## FireBirds (19. November 2003)

Hallo.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin..

Wie bekomme ich in Frontpage in meine Homepage den 
ICQ Status online offline mit rein?

Gibt es da überhaupt eine möglichkeit?

Bitte um Hilfe 

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Kocha (19. November 2003)

Hallo auch!  

Ist eigentlich recht einfach.
Als erstes musst Du halt über die White Pages erreichbar sein, sonst hat's dort nämlich ne schwarze Blume statt ner roten bzw. grünen. ;-) 
Und nachher gehst Dir mal diese Seite anschaun:
http://www.icq.com/features/web/indicator.html  ;-) 


Grüsse


----------



## FireBirds (19. November 2003)

*Danke.*

Vielen Dank.

Habe schon einige Zeit danach gesucht.


----------



## Kocha (21. November 2003)

Kein Problem


----------

